# HS1132 years sold in Canada? Current value?



## Jarsh (Jan 4, 2018)

As the title says. I've seen a few posted and am curious as to their age. Any idea as to current value in CDN dollars?

Recently came across a unit that looks to be in great shape. The owner recently bought a new blower. Seeing the pics, I'm thinking he may have found it difficult to moving it around. 

No idea if they came with side shoes or not. This one has them. Also has the crank to turn the chute. Unlike the 928's, it has a lever on the handlebar to raise and lower the bucket rather than using a foot pedal.

Seriously considering selling a 4y/o 622 and using the money to grab this thing.. if it hasn't already been sold.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Jarsh said:


> As the title says. I've seen a few posted and am curious as to their age. Any idea as to current value in CDN dollars?
> 
> Recently came across a unit that looks to be in great shape. The owner recently bought a new blower. Seeing the pics, I'm thinking he may have found it difficult to moving it around.
> 
> ...


sorry , don't know about the years . a good 1132 around here is worth around 2 grand. but be sure to look at bottom of bucket for damage. every 1132 I have ever looked it has weight related damage. they are so big and their owners are tough on them.

I have seen mostly damaged buckets, cracks in the engine bed and cracks in the the handle bars that have been welded and cracks underneath the control panel at the ends where the handles are. The carbs on the gx340 seem to be finiky for some reason. Have had problems with every 340 carb I have had. 

last year i took a 1132 and made it into a 1128 and it was a great machine. I put it on craigslist for a "I don't really wanna sell price" and a guy came and gave me the price.

I kinda regret selling it . It was a real power house.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

I have seen them at anywhere between $2000 and $3000 used in NB. Used Honda's are generally hard to come by there was a 928 with tires that was going for between $2500 and $2900 a couple of weeks ago. Not sure if the handle and shock to raise the bucket versus the foot petal is a Canada model thing or not, I seem to recall reading this some where.

I would check kijii or Facebook marketplace to get a handle what going prices are for used models.


----------

